
A Non-Technical Guide to the Technical Interview - akrolsmir
http://flow.moe/tech-interviews/
======
akrolsmir
Author here! I wrote this after going through some dozens of tech interviews
in college, for both internships and full time positions. I'd love to hear any
interview tips or feedback you have!

